# new tool  for  stuck    seat posts



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 23, 2014)

new tool  for   stuck seat posts  use   some penetrating oil or pb blaster let it set a while take a  heavy duty  fork and a bmx  stem  and i put a  piece of old rubber inter tube around the seat  post  and    clamp it on there    and   turn it  lay frame on the  ground put it in a  vice  however u want to    and work it  chucksoldbikes  on the  cabe


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 24, 2014)

*Maybe it's too early ....... but WHAT ??????*

Not making any sense to me .... 50 people have checked out this thread so far ... maybe more of a visual .... maybe the clamp you are using - more step by step than just a old mountain bike fork on the ground with a bmx stem in it .... help a caber out here ... just sayin .....

I just saw the pic ... never saw the instructions on the bottom of the pic ... so it was just early & I missed that part of the description ... great simple idea ... Frank


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Not making any sense to me .... 50 people have checked out this thread so far ... maybe more of a visual .... maybe the clamp you are using - more step by step than just a old mountain bike fork on the ground with a bmx stem in it .... help a caber out here ... just sayin .....




he's clamping the 4-bolt stem neck from the BMX fork to the stuck seat post and using the whole assy for leverage to turn the post...nice idea!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 24, 2014)

*Alright .....*



bricycle said:


> he's clamping the 4-bolt stem neck from the BMX fork to the stuck seat post and using the whole assy for leverage to turn the post...nice idea!




Like I said - a little early for me - makes more sense now .. thanks


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Like I said - a little early for me - makes more sense now .. thanks




any time....


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 24, 2014)

*Great idea*

I wish I would of seen this years ago...I'd probably still have a nice head of hair...lol


----------



## ratcycle (Oct 24, 2014)

*another tool*

a pipe wrench works as well.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2014)

*I'll back this up!*



ratcycle said:


> a pipe wrench works as well.




I'll go back to my method. Pb blaster, heat or put seat post in vise and twist and pull on frame.


----------



## frampton (Oct 24, 2014)

I guess the advantage of this tool as opposed to a pipe wrench or vice is that you may be able to save the seatpost if that is important.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 26, 2014)

I like heat with a small butane torch (not a bigger one) and Kroil. Acetone-ATF is the best at freeing stuff, but I don't want Acetone anywhere near painted parts/frames, so I stick with Kroil.


This study was done a few years ago by a home machinist's magazine:

        Product / Average load / Price for each fluid ounce

    None / Required 516 pounds of force to free / (no cost)
    WD-40 / 238 pounds / $0.25
    PB Blaster / 214 pounds / $0.35
    Liquid Wrench / 127 pounds / $0.21
    Kano Kroil / 106 pounds / $0.75
    Auto Transmission Fluid (ATF)-Acetone mix / 53 pounds / $0.10


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Nov 6, 2014)

*coaster*

didnt expect  u  to understand it  if got a lot of  tricks i use  on different things  and yes  u can heat  if  nessary  just  thought id let u people know   how i  do it some times  beats  trying to   twist it out  with  the  seat  and   iv saved a lot of  seat post   just saying    chucksoldbikes


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 7, 2014)

this in an awesome idea. usually I use a blow torch with a monkey wrench or vice but that usually damages the post, but then again, I have mostly encountered this problem because some idiot puts an aluminum post in a metal frame.


----------

